# Winzip - Forgot Password - Doomed ?



## 3MiR

I've zipped a very important doc.

and I put a password up...

And now...

I forgot my password 

I've tried google and I found a bunch of programs that will crack the password but only if they are 4 chars max :S

and this password has 15+ chars.

yeah, I found the programs that could help me, but ask for money.

Is there a way to open my wip without playing money, or am I doomed ?


----------



## Lorand

You could try this one: http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/fcrackzip.html
But if the password is that long it can take several days to find it.


----------



## iBoy

Do you use numbers or letters, or both and do you use CAPs, do you not know
it is very important


----------



## 3MiR

my pass contains only letters, no caps or letter either.

yes it's a long one though.

but about that crack ... I don't have the time to figure it now but if you can please post how to actually use it


----------



## Lorand

Extract fcrackzip.exe to a folder, say C:\zip, copy that passworded zip file in the same folder, then Start/Run C:\zip\fcrackzip.exe <zipfilename>. Here are the options you can use:


		Code:
	

fcrackzip version 0.2.4, a fast/free zip password cracker
written by Marc Lehmann <[email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email]> You can find more info on
[url="http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/"]http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/[/url]
USAGE: fcrackzip
		 [-b|--brute-force]			  use brute force algorithm
		 [-D|--dictionary]				use a dictionary
		 [-B|--benchmark]			   execute a small benchmark
		 [-c|--charset characterset] use characters from charset
		 [-h|--help]						show this message
		 [-V|--validate]				   sanity-check the algortihm
		 [-v|--verbose]				   be more verbose
		 [-p|--init-password string]   use string as initial password/file
		 [-l|--length min-max]		  check password with length min to max
		 [-u|--use-unzip]				 use unzip to weed out wrong passwords
		 [-m|--method num]			 use method number "num" (see below)
		 [-2|--modulo r/m]			   only calculcate 1/m of the password
		 file...								the zipfiles to crack
methods compiled in (* = default):
0: cpmask
1: zip1, TARGET_CPU=5
*2: zip2, TARGET_CPU=5, USE_MULT_TAB
3: zip3, TARGET_CPU=6
4: zip4, TARGET_CPU=6, USE_MULT_TAB

If the program asks for cygwin1.dll to run, you can download it from here: http://www.macrotex.net/dvii/cygwin1.dll and put it in the same folder as the executable.


----------



## iBoy

I use a program call


----------



## iBoy

O and to crack a 15+ digit password will take over a year with an Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.00 GHz processor so sorry


----------



## Lorand

Yeah, at 15 digits there are approx. 93,795,878,600,000,000,000,000 combinations to verify.
If you want to use such freaking long password, you should memorize it better...


----------



## flame1117

iBoy said:
			
		

> O and to crack a 15+ digit password will take over a year with an Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.00 GHz processor so sorry



Better start now


----------

